# Simatic und Linux??



## digga (7 Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eigentlich eine Software, Ähnlich wie Simatic S7 die unter 
Linux arbeitet und ähnliche funktionen bietet?

mfg

Digga


----------



## marlob (7 Dezember 2007)

Guck mal unter www.linux-automation.de


----------



## marlob (7 Dezember 2007)

Hier gibts auch noch was: www.beremiz.org


----------

